# Who is the winning-est Pony at Congress?



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone know who the winning-est pony at a single Congress might be? I only have a few older Journals to look through, but was curious. I know there are quite a few that have won numerous titles over time, but who would hold the record for a single Congress.


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 14, 2010)

It would have to be Hollywood Dazzle. 10 time Congress Modern Formal Pleasure Stakes champion. 8 time Congress Grand Champion modern pleasure halter. With winning youth halter, youth driving, youth showmanship, open driving, open halter, amateur halter and amateur driving almost every year. He is owned and shown by the Brumm family of AGS Stables in Indiana. He was bred by Barb Heywood in Illinois.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah yes, I knew he has garnered many titles, but the question was at a single Congress. I don't think I have enough Journals to see how he did. I may contact the Brumms to see if they can answer that question.

Thanks!


----------



## Howard Stables (Jan 15, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]At the 2009 ASPC/ASPR Congress, HotHot Heat received the following Championships . . .[/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]GRAND CHAMPION Modern Country Pleasure Driving STAKES
GRAND CHAMPION ASPR Country Pleasure Driving STAKES

Champion ASPC Modern Open Country Pleasure Driving
Champion ASPC Modern Country Pleasure Driving, Amateur
Champion ASPR Country Pleasure, Amateur
Champion Modern PMC Country Pleasure Driving-Mare or Gelding-46" & under w/Michael Stucki[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt](HotHotHeat was undefeated in Country Pleasure in 2009)[/SIZE]


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it would still have to be Hollywood Dazzle. There was a quite a few years when I saw him win modern pleasure halter gelding, grand champion halter gelding, amateur halter gelding, gelding incentive youth halter gelding, youth showmanship, youth pleasure driving, amateur driving, open driving and driving stakes. All in the same year and multiple times. I don't think any other pony has won as much at a single Congress.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 17, 2010)

I was lucky enough to be there and watch Hollywood's retirement from the ring party. I watched him take his laps around the ring and omg he was still amazing at his older age. Just a priceless pony!!! I cant remember his age when he retired but he was up there and you could not tell watching him.


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 17, 2010)

Kay, Dazzle wasn't that old. He was only 14 years old when they retired him.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 18, 2010)

Well to me that was pretty old for a show horse LOL. I did think he was like 18 but I was wrong. It was some years back and Im getting oldtimers.


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 18, 2010)

Kay, at this past year's Congress there was a few ponies that were pushing 20 and a few past 20. I had a 15 year old in my pony show string. All are still capable of winning and did win at Congress. I had a 13 year old mini on my miniature show string that won roadster stakes at the Nationals.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2010)

thats awesome Jason!


----------



## hairicane (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats wonderful to hear that the older ponies can still win!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Kay: Renae Torgersen's road pony was 27! And Nedra Baraks Fine/Park Harness pony Chapter 13 was up in the 20's too when he retired from showing. I also believe Jack Baraks' Road pony, Reporter, is in his later teens or early 20's. I love these older atheletes!!! Our black mini mare is 17 this year is is going as strong as she did at 3 in Pleasure, Draft and Chariot among other things! Her team-mate at 18 was only retired 2 years ago due to stifle/back problems.


----------



## Lewella (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a couple of corrections....

Baraks' current road pony is Power Ranger and he is 19

Torgeson's pony Melody Acres Royal Prince is 24 this year so would have been 22 two years ago

Aged ponies showing in Modern classes is much more the rule than the exception. Davey's Declaration was a mainstay at Congress in the Roadster in Hand class and was 20 last time I saw him show (2007). Knight's Happy Herbie took Helen Samples to Ladies Roadster championships into his 20's also. Georgetown's Johny is 25 and showed at Congress last year at 24 in both Modern and ASPR.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 8, 2010)

I know of a miniature horse gelding that showed and won at age 29! I saw him and he was magnificient. He was shown in his later years (28+) by an 80 year old lady.


----------

